# Anyone ever live in a intentional community / commune?



## Thrasymachus (Jul 23, 2014)

I have been thinking of changing my life. I finally make a decent salary for once in my life, but I am still intensely happy. I am beginning to surmise that the type of people you surround yourself with matters alot more than the money you make. I am sick and tired of being surrounded by fake co-workers who will stab in the back because they just want to make as much money as possible to get the most square feet of living space, what they perceive is the best car to impress the rest of their fake, simplistic, binary worker-consumerist kind. I am sick of all the alcoholics and drug addicts I know asking me for money to borrow just to get fucked up and be numb all the time.I am sick of my family, and their bullshit. I have grown so tired of feeling alone not because I am alone, but because I am always surrounded by people who are nothing like me.

I stayed very briefly at a local intentional community and I was much happier there. I would write more about my impressions but that may color the discussion/debate too much.


----------



## hobotrucker (Aug 1, 2014)

I would say, ... if you found peace and belonging at that place, maybe you should give it another whirl. Also, if you have a little capital and the willingness, you could always start your own intentional community.


----------

